# 2012 with cracked roof!!



## slamiti (Jan 14, 2015)

Just picked up a new-to-me 2012 turbo (black) with everything and 34K miles. Previously owned one of the 2002 concept cars (snap orange model) and generally like the new upgrades. Came out the other day and noticed a small (~1 inch) crack in the roof at the drivers side rear corner of the sunroof opening. See picture below. Is this something others have experienced? No leaks yet although we have had rain since I noticed this - should I be worried? Definitely was not there when I bought the car a couple of weeks back. We've had some pretty cold weather lately (single digits) - could that have caused it? Not caused by an impact and car is garaged. This should be a warranty item, right (I still have ~6 months / 2K on the original factory warranty)? Everything else on the car is o/e but I'm hoping to do a few mods - reading this forum is giving me some great ideas.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xmmrvpiw69iuip5/roof crack.JPG

Suggestions / advice? Thanks!

Todd


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

"Some" have been recalled to have the glass replaced. Don't know if it included any 2012's. But it should be covered under warranty anyway if it was the fault of the glass. When it is replaced, it only takes about half an hour. Simple to R/R with 3 screws on each I believe. Open it, remove screws, pop out glass, put in new glass, align it, screw it in place, close it. Takes two people though. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 98silverbeetle (Jan 22, 2007)

I would take it straight to the VW dealer. Pretty strange for the metal to crack.


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

98silverbeetle said:


> I would take it straight to the VW dealer. Pretty strange for the metal to crack.


It might be body filler. Previous accident damage may or may not show up on a carfax depending if the previous owner went through insurance or not.


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

i thought that all the sunroof cars have black plastic area around the glass. so it could be the plastic cracked.


----------



## slamiti (Jan 14, 2015)

Hackintosh said:


> i thought that all the sunroof cars have black plastic area around the glass. so it could be the plastic cracked.


it definitely feels like plastic to me - trying to set up an appointment with the dealer to have a look. We'll see where that goes...


----------



## carguy0316 (Jan 22, 2015)

Have you contacted the dealer or done any more research on this issue? I recently bought a 2012 Turbo Beetle with 21,000 miles on it. I have had it for about 2 months and put about 1,000 miles on it. It has been real cold here too. It was nice here yesterday so I washed it and noticed this big crack on the passenger side of the roof. It has the black plastic roof with the panoramic roof. I have to take it to the dealer next week for something else so I am going to see what they say. I still have factory warranty until April 2015.

Please let me know what if any luck you have had.
Thanks.

https://flic.kr/p/qRUCdh


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Let's be clear. Is it the glass, the part that moves or the surrounding part of the roof (the frame)?

The glass is a simple R/R as I described above. If it's the surrounding part, the part with the big hole for the glass, that's another issue entirely. Mine had to be replaced shortly after I got mine due to a malfunction of the mechanism. Dealer had my bug for 2-1/2 weeks and it had to be done by a body shop. That part is glued to the roof structure and has to be aligned just right. 1/8 of an inch is off too far. 

It's called the frame and was about $1,500(US) just for that part. So it's expensive and time consuming to do. Thank goodness for warranties!

Good luck!


----------



## slamiti (Jan 14, 2015)

GZB said:


> Let's be clear. Is it the glass, the part that moves or the surrounding part of the roof (the frame)?
> 
> The glass is a simple R/R as I described above. If it's the surrounding part, the part with the big hole for the glass, that's another issue entirely. Mine had to be replaced shortly after I got mine due to a malfunction of the mechanism. Dealer had my bug for 2-1/2 weeks and it had to be done by a body shop. That part is glued to the roof structure and has to be aligned just right. 1/8 of an inch is off too far.
> 
> ...


It is the part SURROUNDING the glass, not the glass itself. Have an appt with the dealer in a couple of days. Will update -- in the meantime, just busted a sidewall on the 19inchers, which is a more pressing problem! will start a separate post for that one.


----------



## slamiti (Jan 14, 2015)

carguy0316 said:


> Have you contacted the dealer or done any more research on this issue? I recently bought a 2012 Turbo Beetle with 21,000 miles on it. I have had it for about 2 months and put about 1,000 miles on it. It has been real cold here too. It was nice here yesterday so I washed it and noticed this big crack on the passenger side of the roof. It has the black plastic roof with the panoramic roof. I have to take it to the dealer next week for something else so I am going to see what they say. I still have factory warranty until April 2015.
> 
> Please let me know what if any luck you have had.
> Thanks.
> ...


Wow - yours looks WAY worse than mine - is it leaking water into the cabin after rain/snow? At the moment, mine is a small, almost imperceptible 1" crack off the rear drivers side corner of the moonroof. No leaks yet, but it is garaged. I'm worried it is going to progress to what yours looks like soon. Just went to the dealer today - shop manager took some pictures and filled out a claim form. They are sending it VW for approval/guidance. Should hear something in 7-10 days.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

I guess this wouldn't be a VW if I didn't have something to "look out for"...thanks for adding worries. 

We have a 2012 VW beetle, purchased less than a month ago with 30k miles. It lives in the garage during the winter, but that doesn't mean it doesn't get cold when it goes to and from work....will not be happy if I find a massive crack in my roof.


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm actually glad mine didn't come with a sunroof now. Hope they come up with a good permanent fix for you guys!


----------

